# 2009 Routan Uconnect Problem



## firefighting (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,
A few weeks ago my Uconnect Bluetooth device has stopped working.
When I press the Uconnect button, it say 'Not Equipped With UConnect' and no more working.

I've visit to the dealer to fix it, They say "The cost to fix it is $700 and your warranty has expired" 

Please advise to me some idea to fix it.
If there is no solution, I'd better buy an another Bluetooth hands free device.

Appreciate it. :wave:


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

What are they saying is wrong with it, and what does that $700 cost cover? The fact that it just suddenly died and tells you that the vehicle isn't equipped with UConnect seems a bit odd. Did the battery die or has the battery replaced recently?


----------



## blazeoc (Feb 1, 2013)

firefighting said:


> Hi,
> A few weeks ago my Uconnect Bluetooth device has stopped working.
> When I press the Uconnect button, it say 'Not Equipped With UConnect' and no more working.
> 
> ...


wow for that amount of money you can get an aftermarket that includes a working DVD player while driving


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

What's your radio code in the lower right corner of your head unit? What do you have paired?


----------



## firefighting (Feb 25, 2013)

Nothing happened on electrical problem. parked on friday evening and next monday morning it doesn't work no more.
I've tried unplugg the battery cable for a few minute to try to reset(?) but it's not working.

I'd better give up for it...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Again, WHAT IS THE RADIO CODE? You can buy a factory accessory Uconnect kit, perhaps the parts are the same as the factory install when the van was built. You can get the kit for a 1/2 of what they are gonna charge you, change the Uconnect module and be done with it. If you find the module it should have a chrysler part# on it, google that number and buy it from the cheapest place. VW gets it from Chrco and marks it up. Did the dealer give you an itemized repair quote, perhaps with VW part#'s on it? I'm not sure if these part interchange with the factory installed stuff or not, but if the part# on the module is the same I'd say your probably good to go. Google around there is TONS of info on this. You might still have to have the dealer initialize it, for a charge but it should be like a 1/2 hour charge to do so.

Here are a bunch of hits on it http://bit.ly/WTr85x

You can see the module in this ebay link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOPAR-HS-UC...fits=Model:Routan&hash=item20cb7c559a&vxp=mtr


----------



## firefighting (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you, 58kafer.
It'll be helps for me to find right thing. 

Appreciate it.:wave:


----------

